# Every Symptom of Hyperthyroidism but Normal Lab Results?



## Katrina Tia Jasmine (Oct 12, 2017)

I'd like some advice and support. I have had ongoing symptoms of thyrotoxicosis for several years now. I received a blood test in June 2017 which showed my THS to be low (0.36 L) and my T4 to be normal (1.2). Based on those results, my primary care physician put me on Propylthiouracil (PTU) 50MG three times a day and my symptoms have dramatically improved. I recently had an appointment with an Endocrinologist who discontinued my medication and does not believe that I have thyrotoxicosis based on my lab results. I have had multiple blood tests during 2016-2017 and all of them were normal except one. My lab results, with and without medication, were as follows:

*(Without Medication)*

April 2016
TSH: 0.60 (Reference Range: 0.50-4.30)
T4, free: 1.1 (Reference Range: 0.9-1.4)

June 2017
TSH: 0.36 L (Reference Range: 0.50-4.30)
T4, free: 1.2 (Reference Range: 0.8-1.4)

July 2017
TSH: 0.59 (Reference Range: 0.50-4.30)
T3 Uptake: 29 (Reference Range: 22-35)
T4 (Thyroxine), total: 7.8 (Reference Range: 4.5-12.0)
Free T4 Index (T7): 2.3 (Reference Range: 1.4-3.8)
T3, total: 114 (Reference Range: 86-192)

*(With Medication)*

THS w/reflex to FT4: 2.64 (Reference Range: 0.40-4.50)

Is it possible to have thyrotoxicosis with lab results of this nature? Is there perhaps something that has been neglected to be tested, or could my medication be alleviating the symptoms of another disorder? Off of the medication, I have an elevated pulse, heart palpitations, body tremors, adrenaline rushes, irregular periods, anxiety, my hair falls out, I become easily feverish and very heat sensitive, I find it difficult to concentrate, I have an intense appetite but remain underweight no matter how much I eat, and minor amounts of exertion leaves me exhausted. Without medication, even climbing two sets of stairs at my college would leave me panting and my heart racing, and with the medication, I'm able to walk around easily.

I have had some of those symptoms mildly beginning about 5 years ago, and over the years more symptoms have developed and increased in intensity. PTU is the only medication that I have ever taken and it quickly alleviated virtually every symptom. I'm concerned about the dangers of having this problem untreated, and I'm so confused about why I exhibit these symptoms and the medication helps, but this is not reflected in my lab results.

I'm feeling so helpless about this situation so any information that could help is much appreciated!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you edit your post to include the reference ranges for each lab result?

Different labs use different methodologies, which means they use different reference ranges. It's hard to answer your questions without the ranges.

Thanks!


----------



## Katrina Tia Jasmine (Oct 12, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> Could you edit your post to include the reference ranges for each lab result?
> 
> Different labs use different methodologies, which means they use different reference ranges. It's hard to answer your questions without the ranges.
> 
> Thanks!


I edited my post to include the reference ranges. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

You need to find a doctor "not necessarily an Endocrinologist" who does not focus solely on Thyroid stimulating Hormone and Lab work alone.
The most important thing a doctor should do is listen to you about how you feel and your clinical symptoms.
Most of the time symptoms are what brings you to the doctors in the first place.

The symptoms you have could be from something else but if you feel better on the med's you were taking then your doctor should take that into consideration..


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately your doctor isn't testing the important labs for thyroid. He needs to test Free T3 and Free T4, and given your symptoms, a full thyroid antibody panel (TSI, TPOAb, etc.). Would he be open to that?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

JennyV beat me to it - I would like to know the results and ranges from your antibody testing.

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------

